# SunRacer



## TheFizzer (Jun 27, 2008)

I just traded a guy one of my bikes for this one last night.  The headbadge says Sun Racer Chicago.  Does anyone have any info. on the bike?


----------



## Langsmer (Jun 29, 2008)

It looks like the tank is quite a bit newer then the rest of the bike for one thing. That paint will really clean up nice!


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think you have a post-war Murray (like J.C. Higgins) tank mounted on a pre-war Snyder (like Rollfast) frame.

Phil


----------



## MattK (Jun 22, 2009)

I have some pics of a SunRacer too.  It was my father in-law's bike.  Best I can figure, he got it in the late 30's new.  The head badge also reads H.S.B. & Co. Chicago.  The Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett and Co. of Chicago were sporting goods dealers from 1855 to the 1960's.  I'm still trying to determine who manufactered the bikes they sold.  Any guesses?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought that Sun Racer was made by Manton & Smith.


----------



## Classicriders (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a Hibbard (H.S.B.).  H.P. Snyder manufactured Hibbard bicycles for Hibbard Spencer Bartlett, which was a sporting goods retailer, as stated above.
Here is the ebay item number for a great book that has your bike in it.
 250448916293


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2009)

I have that chainring but i can't remember what I pulled it off of


----------



## MattK (Jun 22, 2009)

I looked at some other bikes and it appears that the 1939 Hawthorm Comet is a very close match to the HSB Sun Racer.  Frame shape, headlight, rack bars, chainguard are similar.  Some other bikes share similarities, but not as many.


----------



## morton (Jun 23, 2009)

*One I wish I hadn't sold!*

Had this Sun Racer about 2 years ago....Believe it was all original.


----------



## bikeriderx (Jun 23, 2009)

morton said:


> Had this Sun Racer about 2 years ago....Believe it was all original.




Oooohhh!~Sick!:eek:


----------



## emmy (Feb 20, 2010)

*women's Sun Racer*

I just bought this bike off Craig's List...I'm ecstatic, I've always wanted one of them. 

Does anyone know what the original color options were? I'd like to bring it back to it's original glory.
Thanks!


----------



## Golite4 (Oct 31, 2015)

Found this Sun Racer wondering if I should buy it for a single speed Klunker.  Trying to find information on it.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 1, 2015)

MattK said:


> I have some pics of a SunRacer too.  It was my father in-law's bike.  Best I can figure, he got it in the late 30's new.  The head badge also reads H.S.B. & Co. Chicago.  The Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett and Co. of Chicago were sporting goods dealers from 1855 to the 1960's.  I'm still trying to determine who manufactered the bikes they sold.  Any guesses?




As the man says... the headbadge I.D.'s the manufacture. I gave a friend a badge exactly like this last week; after, he saw one on e-bay for $95.00... the e-bay one was a 10 on a 1-10 scale. 'Google' the H.S.B. & Co., Chicago, and you will find their bicycle history. pappy


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 1, 2015)

I error: manufacturer wrong/ seller correct. Juat so you know... Hibbard Spencer Bartlett & Co. of Chicago, IL. later became True Value Hardware Co. The bicycles sold by H.S.B. & Co. where built by H.P.Snyder.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 4, 2015)

It has potential. The tank looks like it is from a JC Higgins. If you decide to sell the tank let me know. -Shawn


----------

